# met bturner



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 20, 2007)

Yesterday the hubby and I met with bturner. 
Real nice guy and man what a shop he has full of very cool things he has turned!
He is a very good artist and full of info that he gladly shares.
It was fun meeting someone from the site.
We hope to get together with him again.
Took some Catulpa wood we got to him.


----------

